
Announcing formation of new angel network....The Angel Project - tapcapital
http://www.scoopswap.com
======
mattjaynes
I welcome more investors onto the scene. I'm a little perplexed by the way
they are marketing themselves though. Did you look at their site? It looks
like an ad for a retirement home or for life insurance or something. One thing
that YC does an amazing job of is marketing to their audience. Unfortunately,
some of these other funders seem oblivious to who their audience is: 20/30
something year old programmer guys.

------
gibsonf1
For us, the main reason for going with Angel funding is to benefit from the
advice and expertise of the Angel's network - the money is not very
significant. Y combinator seems unbeatable in the level of help they give
their teams. The Angel Project seems to be missing this kind of benefit unless
I'm missing something.

------
tapcapital
Sorry for the lame seeming website....trust me we know who our audience is and
we are going to change the way startup funding works.

------
tapcapital
Frustrated by traditional sources of capital....The Angel Project ...TAP
Capital is Born

